# street legal headers



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

my manifold just cracked and i want to get some headers now. i went to my local muffler shop, and they siad they couldnt find any DC sports doesnt make them or apexi , hot shot went out of buisness. i saw some OBX ones but i dont know if there street legal, is there anymore?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Does your car have the KA24DE engine?


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

rod_88 said:


> Does your car have the KA24DE engine?


 of course...ive looked at stillen and OBX...and i dont think none of them are CARB exempt...unless some1 actually purchased them..i live in so-cal and the smog things a big thing out here


----------



## bxbomber (Apr 22, 2007)

YO I HERD OBX IS REALLY CRAP!! AND CAN SOME ONE POST SOME REPLIES ON MY QUESTIONS IN MY THREADS??


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

nevermind i found out, seems there are no CARB exempt headers for the altima the only ones i found were made by skunk 2 racing for stupid integras....*this really bites*


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

you can buy some of the ones for the 240 sx. I beleive they should fit. Seeing as how its the same engine. AnywayI think I responded to your threads bomber man. You can find the 240's headers in the summit catologs.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 10, 2007)

DC Sports makes a 4-2-1 header P#NHC4203


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

where did you find that one?


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 10, 2007)

A wholesale performance catalog that I have here at work. Although, I just noticed the date on it. They might have discontinued that part. Whoops.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

OBX are good header for 1993-2001 altimas. they are NOT crap. it's true you have to grind your engine block about .25-.4inches. they header knocks on the engine. but over all they provide 5-10hp gains.

of course hotshot is better. but the dude is out of business now. he said he is on vocation. if you find used hotshot get it. now hotshot has issues of its own. and it is front O2 sensor position. u are much more likely to get cat converter inefficiency light with hotshot.

I choose hotshot over obx. this does not mean OBX 4-2-1 is utter junk. they are good headers.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

headers from 240sx don't fit. 240sx is rear wheel drive. look how engine is positioned in rear wheel drives. you can make custom exhaust with 240sx header but you exhaust gases will go through the side of your front bumper.

those headers you mentioned above are no name brands.

get either hotshot or OBX 4-2-1(grind your cylinder block for 20min and you will be fine). trust me on this one. don't buy junk.


----------

